# supercharged vr6 dump valve help please



## gkjnr (Jan 29, 2008)

hi guys i,ve got a stage2 setup on my vr6 its a zengineering system, i,d really like to install a dump valve so the boost is not being held and also because i,m a big kid at heart and really want the noise that they make1 so can anybody give me advice on doing this such as how and what type thanks guys


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: supercharged vr6 dump valve help please (gkjnr)*

you have to recirc. it back into the intake. beacuse i assume your still running off a maf based system, if you just dump all that excess air into the atmosphere your car will spike pig rich.


----------



## gkjnr (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: supercharged vr6 dump valve help please (vr6freak)*

ok bud so what dv do i use and how do i go about doing it?


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: supercharged vr6 dump valve help please (gkjnr)*

pick any dv you want.
and i told you how to do it.
plumb it so it recirculates.


----------



## juststarted (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: supercharged vr6 dump valve help please (gkjnr)*

I believe with the z charger you use silicone tubes, correct? 
If it is metal it would be easier, basically you need a tube dropping off of the throttle body tube, the DV intake will be placed on that, the exhaust portion will be routed to the intake side of the charger, (feeds from the tb to the front of the charger) Pull a vacuum from the extra nipple near the master cylinder.


----------



## gkjnr (Jan 29, 2008)

yep silicone hoses mate, is there any preference for dump valves or are they all the same ?i take it i will also need a silicone hose so i can attatch it to the throttle body?


----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)

i am pretty sure though when you recirculate it, it will be quiet
right?


----------



## Metho (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: supercharged vr6 dump valve help please (vr6freak)*

No need to recirculate unless your using a draw thru setup.
My setup dumps atmospheric before the MAF. No problems.
I would suggest using a Vortech Mondo if you're running more than 10 PSI though. Beware, they're large.


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: supercharged vr6 dump valve help please (Metho)*









vortech mondo next to a forge 007
















vortech mondo mounted on a 3inch intake tube







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it sounds amaizing


----------



## juststarted (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (gkjnr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gkjnr* »_yep silicone hoses mate, is there any preference for dump valves or are they all the same ?i take it i will also need a silicone hose so i can attatch it to the throttle body?

I think with the z charger, you have the maf on the throttle body tube and just a filter off of the charger also, correct? 
If this is the case, you may just do a dump like the other guys are showing...
On my setup, I have a 4 inch maf and filter on the intake side of the charger, then on the throttle body side I have a 3 inch tube with a dump for the recirculation valve wich routes the exess boost to the intake side... 
I am running 15psi, and it does sound like a blow off valve, even though it recirculates...
I have heard of people running a atmospheric dump valve and having issues with tunning. In your case however this may be the easiest way, without remaking all of your tubes... (I have C2 motorsports supercharger tubes and 4 inch maf.)


----------



## gkjnr (Jan 29, 2008)

mine is setup as follows, filter maf, charger then from the charger straight to the throttle body, i,ve purchased a forge motorsport dv as it can be used in 3 ways,ie recic,blow of or a combination of both ,which is the best way to plumb it in?


----------



## Metho (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (gkjnr)*

Plumb it to recirculate. Needs to dump After the Maf, before the charger.


_Modified by Metho at 4:05 PM 9-9-2008_


----------



## gkjnr (Jan 29, 2008)

surely if i plumb it in before the charger it won,t be dumping the excess boost? i thought i would fit it at the throttle body ,and another pipe runs to the pipework before the charger that way its sending excess boost into the atmosphere and into the intake?


----------



## Metho (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (gkjnr)*

Put the Dump Valve between the SC and the Throttle body. Plumb the dumped boost between the maf and sc.


----------



## lbonser (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: supercharged vr6 dump valve help please (websaabn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *websaabn* »_








vortech mondo next to a forge 007










am I running one of each, and I can tell you the Mondo Vortech unit is LOUD and sounds very much like it vents to atmosphere....but yes, it is large.


----------



## gkjnr (Jan 29, 2008)

perfect,theres a n inlet on the elbow that feeds the supercharger that was used for enginefumes but i,ve got a catch tank so i,ll use that cheers for everybodys help, all i need now is a smaller pulley for more boost!!!!!!!!


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (gkjnr)*

















iam running with the maf pre charger with the mondo bypass valve recirculating back into the intake and my intake is routed through a lot of crap and it is still amazing sounding


----------



## Metho (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (websaabn)*

Did the plaid wash off?








I'm spraying the GTI on Saturday


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Metho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Metho* »_Did the plaid wash off?








I'm spraying the GTI on Saturday









lol no , that was before te plaid


----------

